# Bullet pens



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Has anyone made pens from ammo casings? A fellow in our wood club used a couple 30-06 casings and made a real nice pen out of them.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Mike,

That is an awesome looking pen. I have about a dozen casings and lots of deer antler, but have not yet made one myself. It is on my list like so many other projects, but life keeps getting in my way :blink:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good looking pen, does he sell them or what? Sure looks good, mightyfine indeed.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

As I understand it, he made them for servicemen returning home out of shells they brought back with them. I have about 100 Remington 35 casings that I'm going to ask if he'll make one out of them. Those are from my deer rifle.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can find a wealth of information on how to make these pens on the International Pen Turners web site: IAP Home


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That really is a nice looking pen Mike. Some days ago, fellow member John Duck sent me this link showing HOW to make a bullet pen, unfortunately the video quality isn't the best.

YouTube - Bullet Pens


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Youtube in post!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's the same video Mark with the same poor resolution.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Realy nice one Mike. Have to find me some empties so I can give it a go.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mike that is a beauty. Very well done.


----------

